# Fluffy camel spiders



## MrsHaas (May 25, 2015)

I don't know the scientific name for these but man do I want one!  Anyone know where to find these for sale? Please share important care tips too please! Thanks Guys!!


----------



## Chillilisous (May 25, 2015)

I've heard their life expectancy in captivity is usually 2-6 months? Not exactly sure why though.


----------



## MrsHaas (May 25, 2015)

Awe!! That's so short :-(  one website said they live a year? Perhaps they were referring do a different kind of camel spider?


----------



## Chillilisous (May 25, 2015)

Tarantulaaddict on youtube had two he did some videos about that I would recommend. Two of his lived a few months, the other a year or so.


----------



## Biollantefan54 (May 25, 2015)

I suggest giving this whole thread a read 
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?59006-solifugids-actually-lives-longer-than-we-think

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrsHaas (May 25, 2015)

Chillilisous said:


> Tarantulaaddict on youtube had two he did some videos about that I would recommend. Two of his lived a few months, the other a year or so.


I saw those videos, they are what sparked my interest!

---------- Post added 05-25-2015 at 08:05 PM ----------




Biollantefan54 said:


> I suggest giving this whole thread a read
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?59006-solifugids-actually-lives-longer-than-we-think


Quite a massive thread! But really interesting! Thx for the tip.

Does anyone know any places where solifugids are sold?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokehound714 (May 25, 2015)

You mean metasolpuga picta?


----------



## MrsHaas (May 26, 2015)

I had to google it but yes that's the one! Do you know any more about them?


----------



## Tarantula_Hawk (May 26, 2015)

Just wanted to say that this solifuge is not _Metasolpuga picta_.
_M. picta_ is a distinctive and very localized diurnal Solpugidae. They occur only in the Namib desert. In other words you will never see _M. picta_ anywhere in the pet trade.

These "fluffy camel spiders" are from North Africa and are Galeodidae. They are not _Galeodes _sp. though, but most probably _Paragaleodes_ (_Othoes_ in alternative). Unfortunately i never had the chance to ID it with an actual specimen. 
All these camel spiders that come and go in the pet trade all seem to be imported from Egypt. Most of the times its the large _Galeodes _sp., occasionally you get these other Galeodidae (cf. _Paragaleodes_) and the black _Rhagodes _sp. (Rhagodidae)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ripa (May 26, 2015)

MrsHaas said:


> Awe!! That's so short :-(  one website said they live a year? Perhaps they were referring do a different kind of camel spider?


They say a year because that's technically their entire lifespan. Honestly, these critters probably have the potential to live 3- 6 years, but us human captors have no idea of their true specific care requirements. Many camel spiders end up running themselves to death due to not being able to find a suitable burrow. These are just one of the arachnids you should not buy on impulse- you need a lot of experience under your belt to accomodate their living conditions to even get them to the 6 month marker, let alone the year marker. Probably one of the few terrestrial arthropods that just shouldn't be confined in captivity until the secrets of their livelihood are discovered. Kinda like the tropical pill millipede species in their success rate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrsHaas (May 26, 2015)

Tarantula_Hawk said:


> Just wanted to say that this solifuge is not _Metasolpuga picta_.
> _M. picta_ is a distinctive and very localized diurnal Solpugidae. They occur only in the Namib desert. In other words you will never see _M. picta_ anywhere in the pet trade.
> 
> These "fluffy camel spiders" are from North Africa and are Galeodidae. They are not _Galeodes _sp. though, but most probably _Paragaleodes_ (_Othoes_ in alternative). Unfortunately i never had the chance to ID it with an actual specimen.
> All these camel spiders that come and go in the pet trade all seem to be imported from Egypt. Most of the times its the large _Galeodes _sp., occasionally you get these other Galeodidae (cf. _Paragaleodes_) and the black _Rhagodes _sp. (Rhagodidae)


Oh, ok... The google pictures seemed right but I could've been mistaken. Thanks for the info!!


----------



## Smokehound714 (May 26, 2015)

Tarantula_Hawk said:


> Just wanted to say that this solifuge is not _Metasolpuga picta_.
> _M. picta_ is a distinctive and very localized diurnal Solpugidae. They occur only in the Namib desert. In other words you will never see _M. picta_ anywhere in the pet trade.
> 
> These "fluffy camel spiders" are from North Africa and are Galeodidae. They are not _Galeodes _sp. though, but most probably _Paragaleodes_ (_Othoes_ in alternative). Unfortunately i never had the chance to ID it with an actual specimen.
> All these camel spiders that come and go in the pet trade all seem to be imported from Egypt. Most of the times its the large _Galeodes _sp., occasionally you get these other Galeodidae (cf. _Paragaleodes_) and the black _Rhagodes _sp. (Rhagodidae)


Ah my mistake. I'm surprised alot of US solpugidae aren't sold, one amazing genus is eremocosta.  I'm much more knowledgeable about native solifugae..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrsHaas (May 26, 2015)

Are there many US species? Where are they found?


----------



## Smokehound714 (May 26, 2015)

MrsHaas said:


> Are there many US species? Where are they found?


There are thousands of species in several different families/genera..

  Habitat preferences vary by species..  Chanbria is a psammophilic genus (sand-loving).  Eremobates is probably by far the most widespread US genus.

  They have alot of endemism to certain areas.  Sandy areas are a good place to find hemerotrecha species, which are often diurnal and colorful.


----------



## MrsHaas (May 26, 2015)

Oh wow! Sandy like deserts I assume (not beaches)? That sounds like a dumb question but I'm not well versed in this.
Thanks for all the info, I'm going to do some research but uve been very helpful! Are there any native species on sale in the hobby?



--J.Haas


----------



## Ripa (May 26, 2015)

MrsHaas said:


> Oh wow! Sandy like deserts I assume (not beaches)? That sounds like a dumb question but I'm not well versed in this.
> Thanks for all the info, I'm going to do some research but uve been very helpful! Are there any native species on sale in the hobby?
> 
> 
> ...


Peter from bugsincyberspace occasionally has NA native _Eremobates_ available for $10- $12


----------



## MrsHaas (May 26, 2015)

Wow thanks! I'll look into it after I finish my research. Much appreciated



--J.Haas


----------



## Ripa (May 27, 2015)

MrsHaas said:


> Wow thanks! I'll look into it after I finish my research. Much appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> --J.Haas


Usually the exotic old world species you might find in reptile expos or from occasional dealers can price in between $40- $60, which I think isn't really worth the expense for something that might stress itself out to death in a matter of weeks to months (although, that is my opinion). When it comes to these guys, especially, you're better off starting with the cheapest and gauge how well you care for it. Then you might have an idea if you'd feel like spending more money on those exotic specimens. Take heed that virtually every solifuge you come across in the hobby is  WC. Breeding information is scarce, and the information I did uncover involved very specific circumstances- their mating ritual is a far more delicate process when compared to tarantulas, scorpions, or centipedes.
I hope one day more light is shed on these creatures' habits, as I'd love to successfully keep a _Galeodes arabicus_.


----------



## Smokehound714 (May 27, 2015)

there are coastal species of solifugae, alot of ammotrechidae are coastal.  You need to find intact coastal dunes, however.  Beaches tend to be groomed, destroying sand stability, and rendering the habitat useless for many native species that require hummocks (mounds of stable sand that develop around plants)   Eremobates is one genus found around scrub and chaparral, fairly common.  Just walk around undisturbed scrub/chap with a UV flashlight and they'll run right in your direction.  Coastal species tend to be smallish, never really exceeding an inch, unless there are eremocosta species.

  The coastal dune species tend to be hemerotrecha, and are small, seldom exceeding 2cm

Reactions: Like 1


----------

